# piano-string-thin wire



## mpmerlo

Hola!! Necesito ayuda con esta la traduccion de este frase. Es un texto sobre cortadoras de espuma de Sips (paneles estructurales aislantes), y dice lo siguiente: 
This hot-wire system, which requires two people to operate, uses electrical resistance through a piano string -thin wire to cut foam quickly and accurately. 

Supongo que es cable tenso con forma de piano.


----------



## Jom

Mi intento:

"Éste sistema de hilo caliente, que necesita de dos personas para funcionar, utiliza una resistencia eléctrica a través de un hilo del grosor de una cuerda de piano para cortar espuma rápidamente y con precisión"


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que el guión está mal puesto en el original porque las cuerdas de piano van de menos de 1mm a 4mm o más. Sugiero "thin piano string wire", "piano wire" es usual para referirse a alambre de acero endurecido, y quedaría "alambre (o cuerda) de piano de pequeño diámetro....". Dicho esto, el alambre de piano no es buen material de resistencia y al calentarse perdería su dureza, si esa dureza era deseable originalmente, por lo que no creo que refleje al material original que muy posiblemente es cromoníquel de pequeño diámetro. Muy posiblemente se solucionara todo esto cambiando "piano" por "violín" en el original.


----------



## Jonquil

La traducción de Jom es la correcta. Los sustantivos unidos por guiones delante de otro sustantivo (puede ser, como en este caso, unidos a un adjetivo también por guión. En algunos casos omiten el guión) se usan como adjetivo: piano-string-thin wire.
Sólo le agragaría 'la' espuma, según el contexto anterior.


----------



## rodelu2

"La" y tal vez "re" o "sol" o la tecla en particular que defina al diámetro del alambre.


----------



## Vampiro

Todo muy bonito, muy simpático.  Pero la "cuerda de piano" es un tipo particular de alambre de acero con diferentes aplicaciones en la industria.
Les recomiendo guglear el término.
Saludos.
_


----------



## rodelu2

Vampiro said:


> Todo muy bonito, muy simpático.  Pero la "cuerda de piano" es un tipo particular de alambre de acero con *diferentes aplicaciones en la industria.*
> Les recomiendo guglear el término.
> Saludos.
> _


Ninguna de ellas involucrando calentamiento por pasaje de corriente; de todas maneras es un bellísimo material y de muy variados diámetros.


----------



## Jonquil

No está usando una cuerda de piano específicamente, sólo un alambre o hilo de metal, del espesor de una cuerda de piano. Este se calienta (en las cortadoras pequeñas, a pila) y se pasa la espuma ó el telgopor por el alambre, que lo corta. Las cortadoras chicas vienen en los juegos para niños.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y cuál es el grosor de una cuerda de piano?
Como si fueran todas iguales…
Me parece poco técnico y poco serio describir una máquina de esa manera, por simple que esta sea.
Suena a mala traducción del chino mandarín al inglés y de este al español.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Jonquil

No entiendo nada de pianos, sólo sé que tienen cuerdas.Nunca me fijé en el grosor. Supongo que la desripción es algo general. 
Acabo de mirar adentro del piano y es verdad quehay bastante diferencia. Supongo que el grosor dependerá del tamaño de la espuma a cortar. A menos espesor, más fino el alambre. Y además, ya mirarán adentro del paquete y se darán cuenta.


----------



## mpmerlo

Hola Gracias!!!! Es muy bueno escuchar la opinion de todos!


----------

